# A few questions about joining the military?



## SSoeiro (19 Aug 2012)

Hi, sorry if this kind of stuff isn't in the right section, I just thought this section would be most appropiate to ask about things regarding the militar.

For a small amount of background; I am currently in highschool and strongly considering joining the Navy for a few years (3-4), my family supports this idea and I think there is a strong possibility of it happening. I am very mechanically inclined and think I would fit well as a Marine Engineer. I will also probably be taking advantage of the CF's College Compensation Program for NCMs. Though I still have a few questions. 

Can I go to college BEFORE my Navy service, and have my college compensated for?
What is paid for by the CF for college compensation? Tuition? Books? Equipment? Living Accomodations? College Meal Plans?
Do I get any salary during my college compensation?
Do I get to choose the NCM trade I wish to be in? I have a very strong desire for Marine Engineer.
Is a Navy income subjected to the same income taxes and other deductions that any other civilian job would be subject to?
This may be a difficult one, but, on average, what is an average salary for four years after deductions for a NCM Marine Engineer?
How could I get into being in the Dive Team? What about the Boarding Team?
Are all living costs paid for when I am in the Navy? On mission? Off mission?

Sorry I have to ask all my questions here, the Forces website USED to have an "Ask a Question" section, but they took it down for... Well, I don't know why, but it's gone and still have questions  : So, thank you guys for any answers!  [mountie]


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2012)

Did you read the Forces.ca website for NCM-SEP?

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paidcollege-2

Quick answers:

1. That's skilled entry and you may be entitled to a recruitment allowance. Its not the same thing.
4. You can pick whats open from the trades that offer NCM-SEP (Mar Eng is there)
5. Your income tax is the same as everyone else in Canada for the province you're posted to, we just have other deductions like long-term disability, etc.
6. You'd never figure that out on civvie street unless you were an accountant. You'll have enough to live comfortably on.
7. Dive and boarding are volunteer positions AFAIK, but you need to be chosen by your chain of command to fill those roles AKA be a hard worker with a good attitude.


----------



## mariomike (19 Aug 2012)

You may find these topics of interest.

Topic: "Marine Engineering Mechanic":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/90918.0

Topic: "Mar Eng Mechanic":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105038.0

Topic: "MAR ENG Queries":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102579.0

Topic: "MAR ENG MECH training at CFNES in newfoundland":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66894.0

Topic: "NCM SEP - Naval Program Experiences":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/89565.0


----------



## SSoeiro (19 Aug 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Did you read the Forces.ca website for NCM-SEP?
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paidcollege-2
> 
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2012)

SSoeiro said:
			
		

> Can you only choose trades that are "in demand" on the website though? (Asking in case Mar eng becomes "out of demand" by the time comes around to join up



Sure you can apply for something not in demand. You wont get hired and i'm sure you can figure out why.



> Wait wait, we have additional deductions?



Yes. Things like pensions don't come for free.



> Then what are the pay scales for? Are they not how much you make a month at x rank?



The pay scales are gross ammount (i.e. pre-tax and deductions). Since this varies between individuals, no one here can answer your question with any accuracy.


----------



## GAP (19 Aug 2012)

And all this without reading one recruiting thread (see boring stuff)....gee, that "ask and thou shalt receive" stuff must really work.... :


----------



## SSoeiro (19 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Sure you can apply for something not in demand. You wont get hired and i'm sure you can figure out why.
> 
> *Ah. I hope Marine Engineers stay in demand for a long time then.*
> 
> ...



And can someone explain to me what  Puckchaser was saying when he answered the first question? I always thought that basically the Forces will pay for you to go to college in Canada, as long as you work the amount of months you studied, times 2.

@ GAP
I have read a few recruiting threads... I didn't find the information I wanted, so I asked for it. Sorry for not finding the information on the site.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2012)

SSoeiro said:
			
		

> Would you say the extra deductions are significantly larger than a civilian job? From your own experience



I've never had a civilian job so, i cant help you, based on my experience.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2012)

SSoeiro said:
			
		

> And can someone explain to me what  Puckchaser was saying when he answered the first question?



He means that you cannot go to college before serving in the Navy and have the CF pay for it. *NCM-SEP is going to college and being in the Navy at the same time*.


----------



## SSoeiro (19 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> He means that you cannot go to college before serving in the Navy and have the CF pay for it. *NCM-SEP is going to college and being in the Navy at the same time*.



Right right; what was it... College during school time and navy during the summer? Correct, yes?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2012)

SSoeiro said:
			
		

> Right right; what was it... College during school time and navy during the summer? Correct, yes?



Generally speaking, yes.


----------



## SSoeiro (19 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Generally speaking, yes.



Ah okay, that answers one of my questions, thank you (coincidentally, I also like the system set up). 

If you happen to know the answer, could you also answer my other question; what kind of salary is NCM-SEP? On the website, it says "full salary", but that seems inspecific to me. Do they mean you get paid the full year? Including when you're studying in college? Do they mean you get paid the full summer? 

And is it NCM pay, or reservist pay? I'm a little confused on the "full salary" part.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2012)

SSoeiro said:
			
		

> Do they mean you get paid the full year?



Yes.


----------



## SSoeiro (19 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes.



Private rank pay for the full year? Wow, that's very impressive! Thank you very much  ;D That helps a lot


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2012)

SSoeiro said:
			
		

> Private rank pay for the full year?



It's certainly not going to be Admiral pay now is it !


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Did you read the Forces.ca website for NCM-SEP?
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paidcollege-2
> 
> ...



Quick point, all recruiting allowances were rescinded a few months ago.  And Skilled entry is a former member re-enrolling into their old occupation.  Semi-skilled is enrolling with civilian education/credentials/experience, but no prior military experience in the occupation.


----------

